# جهاز المطياف الضوئي spectrophotometer



## hassan21 (8 أبريل 2009)

جهاز المطياف الضوئي
spectrophotometer


الكلية التقنية البصرة
هندسة تقنيات البيئة والتلوث
:56:المرحلة الثالثة:56:

مقدمة
 جهاز طيف الامتصاص الذري : هو عبارة عن جهاز لقياس شدة الضوء حيث يقيس كثافة الضوء كاقتران بدلالة اللون (الطول الموجي)


 يوجد استخدامان لجهاز طيف الامتصاص الذري حيث يستخدم لقياس امتصاص الضوء، وايضاً يستخدم لقياس ارتداد الضوء، والتطبيق المستخدم على هذا الجهاز في المختبرات الطبية على النوع الاول وهو قياس الامتصاص للعينة حيث يعتمد امتصاص العينة للضوء على كثافة لون العينة الذي يعتمد كثافة المادة المذابة.
 يوجد من هذا الجهاز صنفان قياس رئيسيان هما احادي الشعاع( (single beam وثنائي الشعاع ((double beam، حيث ان جهاز طيف الامتصاص الذري ثنائي الشعاع يقوم بقياس نسبة كثافة الضوء شعاعين مختلفي المسار، اما جهاز طيف الامتصاص احادي الشعاع يقيس كثافة الضوء المطلقة، على الرغم من ان النوع الاول اسهل واكثر استقراراً، لكن النوع الثاني اكثر استخداماً لانه يملك مدى اطول من الاطوال الموجية.
 يستخدم في اجهزة طيف الامتصاص الذري اطياف مختلفة مثل فوق البنفسجية والاطياف المرئية، وبعضها يعمل على منطقة قريبة من تحت الحمراء، ولكن النوع الثالث يختلف في تصميمه عن النوعين الاولين لانه يحتاج الى تقنية خاصة مختلفة.
المكونات الأساسية للجهاز
يتكون جهاز طيف الامتصاص الذري اربعة اجزاء رئيسية:
1. مصدر الضوء(Light Source):
 هذا الجزء هو المصدر الرئيسي للاشعاع وفي هذا الجهاز يستخدم (Hollow Cathode Lamps) (HCL)، هذا النوع من المصادر الضوئية يتكون من كاثود(قطب سالب) و انود (قطب موجب) موضوع مع غاز خامل مثل (آرغون او نيون) في انبوب محكم الغلاق.
عندما يطبق جهد عالي على ذرات الغاز الخامل الموجود في الانبوب فانها تتأين وتجذب من قبل الكاثود، وباتلي فان هذه الأيونات تضرب الكاثود وتعمل على اثارة ذرات االعنصر المستخدم في عمل الكاثود، تبدأ هذه الذرات ببعث الاشعاع بطول موجي حسب خصائص العنصر.
2. الموقد(Burner):
 وهو الجزء الذي يستخدم لتسخين العينة. 

3. : (Monochromator)
 هو عبارة عن جزء مهم في جهاز امتصاص الطيف الذري، ووظيفة هذا الجزء في عمل الجهاز فصل الطوال الموجي المطلوب عن الطوال الموجية المختلفة التي تنبعث بواسطة HCL ، حيث يتم اختيار الطول الموجي المطلوب لفحص العينة ، حيث يتم انتاج هذا الطول عن طريق جزء خاص في monochromator يسمى grating (الحاجز المشبك)، الحاجز المشبك عبارة عن سطح عاكس، يعمل ميكانيكياً او تجسيمياً عن طريق اخاديد (فتحات) متوازية حيث صممت لاطوال موجية مختلفة، عادة معظم اجهزة امتصاص الطيف الذري مزودة بحاجزين مشبكيين بهدف الحصول على اطوال موجية لتغطية المدى 189-851، وهي الاطوال الموجية المستخدمة في الامتصاص الذري.
4. كاشف مقدار الطاقة المتبقية(Photometer):
 بعد اختيار الطول الموجي المطلوب عن طريق (Monochromator) حيث يمر الضوء من خلال العينة حيث يكون في الجهة المقابلة مجموعة من الكاشفات لمقدار الطاقة المتبقية وهي عبارة عن (array of photodiode) وتون مجموعة لأن لكل طول موجي كاشف (Photodiode) حيث ينتج على اقطاب (Photodiode) تيار كهربائي يعتمد على كثافة الضو الساقط عليه، حيث يتم تكبير هذا التيار بواسطة Amplifier ثم تعرض النتيجة على شاشة LCD .


مبدأ عمل جهاز امتصاص الطيف الذري
 كما وضحت سابقاً يتكون جهاز الطيف الذري من قسمين رئيسين هما المصدر الضوئي لأي طول موجي محدد و Photometer (مقياس كثافة الضوء)، حيث يتم وضع السائل المراد قياس العناصر بداخله في انبوب (Cuvette) ، ثم يتم وضع العينة بين المصدر الضوئي و Photometer ، وبالتالي فان كمية الضوء المار من خلال العينة يقاس بواسطة ال Photometer.
 عند تعرض Photometer للضوء فانه يتولد على اقطابه اشارة اشارة كهربائية تتغير بتغير كمية الضوء الممتصة من قبل السائل ، حيث يعتمد تغيرامتصاص العينة للضوء على تغير تركيز المادة في المحلول و بالتالي يمكن حساب التركيز بالاعتماد على امتصاص الضوء عند طول موجي محدد، فعلى سبيل المثال الهيموغلوبين يكون احمر اللون لأن الهيموغلوبين يمتص اللونين الأزرق والأخضر اكثر من اللون الاحمر، حيث ان درجة امتصاص الهيموغلوبين للضوء الأزرق والأخضر يتناسب مع تركيز الهيموغلوبين ، فعندما نمرر ضوء ذو طول موجي محدد خلال المحلول فانه هناك علاقة بين تركيز المذاب و كمية الضوء المنقولة فحسب قانون (Beer's Law) :

حيث أن:
I0: كمية الضوء المنقولة من مذيب نقي.
I : كثافة الضوء المنقولة بعد اضافة المكونات الملونة.
C: تركيز المادة المطوب حساب تركيزها (المادة الملونة).
L: المسافة التي قطعها الضوء خلال المحلول.
K: ثابت.
اذا كان L اي المسافة التي يقطعها الضوء خلال المحلول 1 يصبح قانون Beer :
 
حيث ان:
T: Transmittance of solution 
ملاحظة: انظر (الرسم 2) حيث يوضح علاقة طول المسافة التي يقطعها الضوء خلال المحلول مع كمية الامتصاص.

هناك علاقة لوغاريتمية بين Transmittance وتركيز المادة الملونة:

وكما نلاحظ من المعادلة ان K وT معلومين و بالتالي يمكن حساب التركيز بسهولة من هذه المعادلة.


طريقة عمله
جهاز طيف الامتصاص الذري يقيس امتصاص الضوء بواسطة مواد سائلة على اطوال موجية مختلفة، بهذه الطريقة يمكن يمكن تحديد المواد الغير معروفة او يمكن حساب تراكيز عدد من المواد المعروفة. (Monochromator) يستخدم انحراف الحاجز المشبك(diffraction grating) او منشور ليشتت الاشعة القادمة من HCL عن طريق (slit 1) . بهذه الطريقة فان الضوء ينقسم الى المكونات الطيفية عند خروجها من (Slit 2) ويسقط على الانبوبة المحتوية(cuvette) على العينة (انظر الرسم 3).


 حيث ان الشقوق الضيقة تعطي اطوال موجية قصيرة، وايضاً زاوية انحراف الحاجز المشبك تحدد الطول الموجي اذا كانت جميع العوامل الاخرى ثابتة والمرآة هنا لتقليل حجم الجهاز. 
 الضوء الخارج من العينة يسقط على (Photodiode) حيث يكون حساس جداً للضوء، ومن الملاحظ ان المواد في العينة يختلف امتصاصها تبعاً لتغير الطول الموجي ،ومن هنا فانه من الضروري عمل معايرة لتصفير بعد عمل كل فحص(انظر الرسم 4). 


جهاز طيف الامتصاص الذري ثنائي الشعاع (Double Beam) ينجز ذلك اوتوماتيكياً بواسطة المقارنة مع عينة مرجعية. حيث يأخذ النسبة بين امتصاص العينة وامتصاص العينة المرجعية
 



طريقة استخدام جهاز امتصاص الطيف الذري
1. يشغل الجهاز ويترك لمدة 15 دقيقة ليسخن.
2. استخدم مفتاح الطول الموجي لضب الجهاز على الطول الموجي المراد استخدامه.
3. اغلق غطاء المكان الذي توضع فيه العينة، استخدم مفتاح التصفير(Zero Control) لضبط المقياس 
4. على (0% Transmittance) حيث تتم هذه العملية دون وضع عينة في الجهاز حيث يكون الممر مغلق وبالتالي فان Photometer لا يقراء شيء اي صفر على مخرجه.
5. نضع انبوبة تحتوي على محلول مرجعي في المكان المخصص، اغلق الغطاء واستخدم مفتاح التحكم بالضوء لتضع المؤشر على "0" مقياس الامتصاص.
6. اخرج العينة المرجعية، وضع العينة المراد اجراء الفحص عليها واغلق الغطاء، ثم اقرأ الامتصاص. 
 ملاحظة:
o يتم أخذ عينة الدم من المريض ووضعها في جهاز الطرد المركزي لفصل مكونات الدم والحصول على البلازما ويتم نزع المادة المخثرة منها للحصول على المصل.
o ثم يتم خلط العامل المحدد مع المصل ونتيجة هذا التفاعل ينتج حركة للجزيئات أو تغيير اللون وتختلف الألوان باختلاف أنواع الفحوصات واختلاف تركيز المادة المراد فحصها. 
7. اعد الخطوات السابقة (المعايرة) لاجراء فحوصات على عينة اخرى.


الصيانة
الصيانة الدورية:
1. تغير مصدر الضوء.
2. تنظيف العدسات والمرايا والممرات الضوئية.
3. يجب ابعاد العدسات عن الغبار واللمس لأن ذلك يغير من النتيجة.
4. لاحظ ان العدسات والمرايا حساسة جداً فيجب التعامل معها بحذر وتنظيفها بأداة ناعمة خوفاً من كسرها او خدشها.
الاعطال الرئيسية:
1. اعطاء وميض من قبل اللد المسؤل عن الطول الموجي- تلف في لمبة الاضائة.
2. اعطاء قياسات غير منطقية- تلف في لمبة الاضائة او اتساخ العدسات والمرايا وممرات الضوء.
3. تلف في احد ال IC's ويتتم فحصها بالتجربة.
ملاحظات أمان:
1. الحذر من وصول الاشعة الفوق بنفسجية الى الغين لأنها مؤذية.
2. هناك جهد عالى مطبق في هذا الجهاز فيجب التعامل معه بحذر عند ازالة الغطاء الرئيسي.
3. فصل الجهاز عن مصدر الطاقة عند ازالة او تبديل احد مكونات الجهاز.


----------



## مخترع غزة (23 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع وأرجو منك إضافة مخطط لمطياف بسيط وشكرا


----------



## محمد آلعبدالله (5 أغسطس 2012)

موضوع ملخص جداً


----------

